# Ad hijacking TCF on iOS mobile safari



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I've got some weird iPhone and TCF behavior going on. I am on iOS 7 on an iPhone 5s using mobile Safari. When I visit TCF, I am being hijacked by an ad for an app that is then opening the App Store to the download page for the app. I am not clicking on anything. Sometimes it happens when I visit the main forum list. Sometimes when I click into a forum or even into a thread. The app is Jelly Splash.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I've seen this behavior (again using Mobile Safari on iOS) for other apps now (i.e. I am redirected to the App Store for an app other than Jelly Splash).


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yeah, I've seen it happen for several apps on several sites. It usually goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

It does not go away quickly, it happens at least once a day. It's incredibly sleazy and TCF should do something about it since it is your ad network causing it.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

According to this article, TCF could stop this by blocking mobile gaming ads from their ad network:

http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/06/sh...ecting-mobile-users-to-app-store-google-play/


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

This keeps happening to my wife on her new iPhone. 
Unacceptable.


----------

